
iPhone bug: People unable to write letter I after update breaks their keyboards - IgorPartola
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/iphone-bug-letter-i-apple-keyboard-ios-update-software-people-unable-write-type-text-a8039706.html
======
bradenb
This has been posted several times. It’s annoying, but just add a shortcut
from lowercase “i“ to uppercase “I” and wait for the inevitable update.

------
brokenmachine
cue the Apple zealots saying how forward-thinking Apple was to remove it, as
they don't really need to type "I" anyway...

~~~
qbrass
Well they do only need the lower case "i" when talking about anything
important.

